# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  What I need to travel Australia?

## Atravel

What type of visa am I required to enter Oz for a couple months.  Also don't know how long I will be staying so was going to purchase a one way ticket, on top of cheaper price.  Will I come across any problems without return ticket?  What advice or tips can you give me to make traveling Australia easier?  Thank you.

----------


## sukamin123

Your article is very good, I have read a lot of articles but I am really impressed with your article. Thank you, I will look into this article. To know about me, try talking to me: paper io 2

----------

